# Dented garage door



## broroid

I think one of my roommates ran into our garage door with his massive truck bumper and put a dent in it.  I am wondering if there are any ways I can flatten out the dent?  Oh yeah it is an aluminum garage door (the most common ones you pull up and down)


----------



## Bushytails

For a little dent, slide hammer.  For a larger dent, back into it from the other side, then use the slide hammer.  

--Bushytails


----------



## threadfather

What is a slide hammer?  If I got a giant magnet that stayed on it then i could go on the other side and hit it flat against the magnet... too bad I dont have a giant magnet and its probably aluminum ;/


----------



## Bushytails

A slide hammer is a tool for pulling out dents.  It consists of a cylindrical weight on a shaft, with a stop at the back of the shaft, and a hook or other attachment on the front.  To use it, you hook/screw/weld/etc the attachment to the dented item, then slide the weight backwards on the shaft.  The impact of the weight against the stop on the back of the shaft yanks the hook/etc out with large amounts of force, pulling out the dent.

--Bushytails


----------



## slappy

Wouldn't it be a bad idea of use massive amounts of force on a bendable aluminum door?


----------



## Bushytails

Typically one uses the right amount of force to unbend it.  If the bend was applied by a large truck, it may take a lot of force to unbend it.

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline

Bushytails said:


> For a little dent, slide hammer.  For a larger dent, back into it from the other side, then use the slide hammer.
> 
> --Bushytails



That's a great tip buddy. Nice suggestion. Keep it up.


----------



## thomask

If it is just one section it would look best if you just bought one section and replaced.  You might find the doors brand and look it up on internet. 

Not a real hard job to replace one section. You may ask for a few estimates from garage door service company.


----------



## RRamjet

thomask said:


> If it is just one section it would look best if you just bought one section and replaced.  You might find the doors brand and look it up on internet.
> 
> Not a real hard job to replace one section. You may ask for a few estimates from garage door service company.



I've got the same problem. One panel damaged. How tough of a DIY project for the mechanically disadvantaged is it? Okay, I'm probably at about an average level, but seriously I'm weighing the pro/cons of it $wise.


----------



## mustanggarage

depends on which panel it is.  the bottom panel is where the spring counter weights attach and is the most involved in changing because you need to release the tension before removing it.  the top is where the opener attaches.  the other two are less involved.


----------



## thomask

My top panel was damaged and I worried about it for a year or so.  One day I just called a local garage door service man to come look it over. He said he could fix the panel and put a backing brace on it.  He would also check and adjust the motor and wheels.  He said he could do it all and it would be 70.00 dollars.

It was best call I had ever made for service as I really like to do most my own work.  He did a great job and it has worked better than when in it was installed back in 1987.

See if you can get some free estimates, "it don't cost nothing to try" as they say and they may just give you a price you can not refuse. 

You will at very least have their opinion on what to do.

Be very careful in dealing with the spring...if you work on the door yourself.


----------

